# Steve Jobs Passes Away...



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I Thought he had to be bad to step down - sad


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

An icon of the computer world. Passes away due to pancreatic cancer.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/05/us-apple-jobs-idUSTRE79472K20111005

Statement From Apple Headquarters:

CUPERTINO, Calif., Oct 05, 2011 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- We are deeply saddened to announce that Steve Jobs passed away today.

Steve's brilliance, passion and energy were the source of countless innovations that enrich and improve all of our lives. The world is immeasurably better because of Steve.

His greatest love was for his wife, Laurene, and his family. Our hearts go out to them and to all who were touched by his extraordinary gifts.

SOURCE: Apple

Apple
Katie Cotton, 408-974-7269
[email protected]
Steve Dowling, 408-974-1896
[email protected]

Cheers to the life of an Adopted Syrian man who changed the world. 
Rest in Peace, Mr. Jobs.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Very sad. I hope he finds peace and an iPad in heaven.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not an apple person at all, but this was very sad sad news today.  I hope he is resting in peace, we lost a great creative mind today.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was saddened to hear that he passed away. I knew that he was gravely ill, but I was still shocked to hear the news. He will always be remembered as a creative, innovator.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Such very sad news.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Sad news... My first computer was, 1987 Mac...


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

He was a true visionary, with a magical and revolutionary touch. 
Rest in Peace, Steve Jobs.


----------

